# Salomon Boots



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I love the F22's but have also had luck with Dialogs , most people love them but I heard if you have real wide feet their not ideal.

Good luck!

I would start with an 11.5 and work your way up, I fit my mine by having the front of my toes just barely touching the front of the boot liner as they'll pack out pretty quick.


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

I vote F22 also, GREAT BOOT plus the footprint is 1 size smaller because of the fusion liner! (its good for yo big feet!Less overhang on your board!) Try some on and see if they fit your foot good, also they dont packout much!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea I second the fusion liner in teh F22's, my boots seem far smaller than anyone elses with boots on yet my feet are pretty normal 10.5.

Smaller boots make using Flow or K2 Cinche rear entry type binders much easier IMO


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tried on the synapse, seemed like a great boot. probably would have purchased them but got a great deal on 2pair of 32's instead.

only heard good things about salomon boots, sorry no firsthand, but i research ALOT. keep in mind that most people are just going to say (truthfully) that brand is irrelevant, just get whatever fits.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> tried on the synapse, seemed like a great boot. probably would have purchased them but got a great deal on 2pair of 32's instead.
> 
> only heard good things about salomon boots, sorry no firsthand, but i research ALOT. keep in mind that most people are just going to say (truthfully) that brand is irrelevant, just get whatever fits.


Yep get what fits and feels "right" I also know people who are huge believers in 32's so maybe try those if you can get a discount too.


----------



## CFITZMONEY (Oct 6, 2011)

what other salomon boots have that fusion technology?


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

no one has had issues with the lacing system? i tried on a couple pairs of salomons and couldn't get the lace to lock into the teeth on the lacing system. the rep i talked to said it was a common issue with those boots and for that reason he doesn't recommend them as most ppl complain and notice the flaw.


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

Salomon has to be one of the top brands in snowboarding boots. Quality is top notch IMO


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

F20-F22-F4.0 and the lacing system is like sex, the more you do it the better you get at it!


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> F20-F22-F4.0 and the lacing system is like sex, the more you do it the better you get at it!


Ha!

Also, lacing Salomons with cold hands sometimes sucks hard, but I would never switch just because of that. Been riding Malamutes for 4 years and Synapses for 2 before that, love them boots!


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll vouch for quality of Sal boots. I have a pair of dialogs with probably 200 days on them. Retiring them this year only because have gotten too soft and loose. Only issue I have is the pull handle being bulky and hard to stow.

I'm gonna reluctantly switch brand this year because no local shop carries anymore.


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

you'll be baaaaack!


----------



## CFITZMONEY (Oct 6, 2011)

*toe box*

do salomon boots have a comparable toe box to thirtytwo's?


----------

